# daytime baiting



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

does bait piles work well during the daylight hours?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't use bait piles but I see no reason they would not work if there are coyotes around. I say this only because I have seen coyotes feeding during the daytime on the carcasses of cows or calves I have lost or pigs I have shot. I guess if the wind were right and you were willing to spend enough time in one spot waiting on them, they would probably eventually show up. I think your low light hours would still be your best bet. JMO


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes ! Baiting works and works well ! However you have to be where there are yotes and allow them to become used to the free meal. I have used road kill deer placed in an open area you can get too withput being spotted...a no brainer there. If you like sit in a blind or if you are lucky have a home you can watch from, place it where you can keep an eye on the bait. It will be eaten sooner or later. Best location is along a wood line where the dogs feel safe coming into it. At night in the middle of field and a good light will help you light em up in more ways than one. Do not expect to be able to walk up to close range...shoot from afar. 22-250, 243, or other guns that are sighted in for long range and have fun. Dead cow do not seem to work ??? I have a couple ranches that I hunt...seems like only the eagles, ravens, buzzards ( if they are here ) are the ones taking part in the feast ? Not sure why but..wild game is better bait ????


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes ! Baiting works and works well ! However you have to be where there are yotes and allow them to become used to the free meal. I have used road kill deer placed in an open area you can get too withput being spotted...a no brainer there. If you like sit in a blind or if you are lucky have a home you can watch from, place it where you can keep an eye on the bait. It will be eaten sooner or later. Best location is along a wood line where the dogs feel safe coming into it. At night in the middle of field and a good light will help you light em up in more ways than one. Do not expect to be able to walk up to close range...shoot from afar. 22-250, 243, or other guns that are sighted in for long range and have fun. Dead cow do not seem to work ??? I have a couple ranches that I hunt...seems like only the eagles, ravens, buzzards ( if they are here ) are the ones taking part in the feast ? Not sure why but..wild game is better bait ????


Moving a road kill deer in Texas is illegal. If you try that here, you won't be watching from a blind, you will be watching from behind bars. I am glad yall can utilize the resource. Recycling as it were. As far as cows not "working" for bait up there, that is really odd to me. I drug the cow that the coyotes killed while calving the other day to my "bone pile". It took the coyotes a few days to find it but once they did, they stripped the 900 lb. cow to bone within 3 days. The odd part is there was a dead coyote right by the carcass. We are guessing, by the amount of tracks at the carcass, there were so many coyotes on the cow that a fight possibly ensued and the juvenile coyote was killed. May sound weird but I believe that is what happened. We had not done any hunting in that pasture for several weeks.


----------



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

has any1 tried the dogfood idea?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have shot wild hogs and was wondering if they were good bait for yotes, If any of you have had any success with wild hogs as bait plz let me know cause we have them by the hundreds here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I have shot wild hogs and was wondering if they were good bait for yotes, If any of you have had any success with wild hogs as bait plz let me know cause we have them by the hundreds here.


I don't know about good bait for yotes, but it would sure as heck be good bait for me!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I have shot wild hogs and was wondering if they were good bait for yotes, If any of you have had any success with wild hogs as bait plz let me know cause we have them by the hundreds here.


I've heard a lot of guys say they work great but you gotta split em up the belly.

I'm not so sure I am a "bait hunter". I got into predator hunting because I am impatient and it can be non-stop action if you want it to be. Sitting over bait just doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I have shot wild hogs and was wondering if they were good bait for yotes, If any of you have had any success with wild hogs as bait plz let me know cause we have them by the hundreds here.


Roughneck, as far as "bait" hogs would work. I have shot hogs on my place and drug them to the "bonepile". Sometimes by the next morning, little remains. Other times the carcass has set untouched for several days before any coyote activity is evident. I don't know, maybe the coyotes were just in the mood for pig jerky. Although I am not a bait hunter, if I have seen activity on a hog carcass or one of my cows, calves, etc., I will keep an eye on it for a chance of a shot. As far as gut cuttin, I don't know. Around here the coyotes don't seem to need any help.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Roughneck, as far as "bait" hogs would work. I have shot hogs on my place and drug them to the "bonepile". Sometimes by the next morning, little remains. Other times the carcass has set untouched for several days before any coyote activity is evident. I don't know, maybe the coyotes were just in the mood for pig jerky. Although I am not a bait hunter, if I have seen activity on a hog carcass or one of my cows, calves, etc., I will keep an eye on it for a chance of a shot. As far as gut cuttin, I don't know. Around here the coyotes don't seem to need any help.


I feel like Chris does on this but if I can enhance the chance of bustin a yote I start putting them in a bone pile and check it from time to time, thanks for the info


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

In one word.......yes !!

Clint


----------



## lswoody (Jul 16, 2010)

I've never bait hunted but have been told by some guys I work with, that after they have killed a deer, they will leave the gut pile and in a few hours coyotes, fox and other critters will come to it.


----------



## eyemall (Jul 5, 2010)

I have gutted deer and came back 2 hours later and everything was gone.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Baiting hasnt been something i have tried yet for coyote but i have thought about it. I to do not have enough patients to sit over one area to bait for them so this is what i plan on doing. Shoot some jack rabbits pile them up in an area that i can get to without being seen. After the rabbits are piled up i will go hunt for the rest of the day in various places. At the end of the day you have some thing to look forward to. Also if you go to the same area the next day you could go check that bait area on the way in.


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

I have baited coyotes several times with left over hog carcus' and havent killed one over it yet. Though I think thats because I never have had enough time for them to find it before I leave. the only time I have seen trace of coyotes on a carcus is one I left in the back of the mule, fully stripped, and found it the next morning next to the tires. And the dogs were both inside the house.









But I do know people who do the same thing to great success.


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

Hog carcass will work even if it isnt gutted. You will find coyotes and cats will start in the rear and work forward. I do a lot of baiting and have tried almost everything for bait. Here is what has not worked for me Crows, Sea Ducks, Coyotes, Hanging bait, and Geese. I have had luck with pretty much everything else. Even bluefish has worked LOL. My golden rule is " inconsistency in baiting makes for inconsistent coyotes". You need to keep the bait there and establish your site. If you bait them they will come LOL


----------



## WNYMark (May 18, 2010)

I read a article recently where a guy froze deer parts in 5 gallon buckets and placed em out as bait....dee sicles or something or other, and according to the article...they work just fine.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WNYMark said:


> I read a article recently where a guy froze deer parts in 5 gallon buckets and placed em out as bait....dee sicles or something or other, and according to the article...they work just fine.


That would be Brian Downs... the man who posted just before you.









I have a bunch of deer scraps and I am about to do the same with them. I'll be putting a camera on top of them so i'll keep you all posted!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Whole deer work !! It is not beyond me to pick up road kill.

Place near but not next to cover. In an area you can over watch or sneak up to.

Good luck, welcome Brian.

Shoot straight and hit your mark.


----------



## pzacc84 (Jun 27, 2011)

A dead rabbit would work fine.... YOu can go to a bait store(fishing saltwater) and ask for a 10 gallon bucket of chum. that works and you can freeze it and let out a tiny bit at a time. reat idea to shoot coyootes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum pzacc84


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome also to PT, enjoy.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good to have you on the board pzacc84---And welcome to Predatortalk from way up here in the Great Colorado Rockies.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i just recently noticed a few changes to the varmint rules and baiting in colorado and aperently we cannot use roadkill as bait for coyotes but about anything else goes and on a side note swift foxes seem to be back on the menu


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

They put swifties back on the kill'in list when they O.K.ed the take of grey fox.

I didn't see any changes in the baiting regs. which would make it illegal to use roadkill as bait for furbearers. "Inedible parts of legally obtained game animals, birds or fish". My line of think'in is--- a bloody, mangled,bone broke,bloated,stink'in deer in the road ditch or a smashed rabbit on the highway covered in flies would be considered inedible. It is illegal to use "fresh meat baits" to attract felids in lynx recovery areas.

Let us know if the bunny cops have sneaked in a new reg. in the attempt to finance their business with the money of well meaning legal hunters and trappers.

I'm head'in out again in a couple of hours to hit it again this week and just want to say to all here on Predatortalk--- have a GREAT 4TH of JULY and I'll talk with ya'll next week.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Have a great one Dave.

Happy 4th to you also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank Dave Same to you and Miss K.... And all you PT family members. Be careful out there.


----------

